# Couple of trips



## Jim (Jun 22, 2016)

Went fishing with my son on Father's Day. I got skunked but Steven scored two bass, one on a daiwa popper and the other on a Christmas tree colored 4-inch stick bait.









Not to be outdone I took him to the Wachusett reservoir yesterday to show him how to catch small mouth bass. This time I scored one smallie on a sweet potato pie stick and he was blanked. You win some, you lose some. 





Back at it this weekend hopefully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2016)

I know the fish looks like a record breaker compared to my fat head, but I can assure you it's trick photography and it was no more than a pound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 23, 2016)

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 23, 2016)

Trick photography should never be admitted. [-X


----------

